# $40,000 Php Withdrawal



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Used the HSBC ATMs at HSBC Savings Bank, ALABANG, Unit 1, The Commercial Complex, Madrigal Avenue, Ayala Alabang Village today. Was able to withdraw 40,000 php in one transaction with no bank 200 php fee. This is with USA a debit card at the ATMs marked International. So should be only one transaction fee with my USA bank versus 2-4. This at Madrigal Ave and Commerce. S&R is also in that area.

Chuck


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

WOW that is some change from the norm. I am going to see if there are any in Iloilo where I can see if that is possible here. When I have had to make large purchases, I have had to make multiple withdrawals and that gets to be a pain in the butt.

Fred


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

fmartin_gila said:


> WOW that is some change from the norm. I am going to see if there are any in Iloilo where I can see if that is possible here. When I have had to make large purchases, I have had to make multiple withdrawals and that gets to be a pain in the butt.
> 
> Fred


I think they are only in NCR, Cebu City and Davao.

Chuck


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

My bank in the US would not even let me take that much out in a day if I could find a machine here that would. I think my bank has a $400 daily limit? I can pull out p20,000 at BPI. I tried to pull out an additional p10, 000 one day and my US bank said no. 

...but that is a good find.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

I use BoA and have set my limit at $1500 but may lower it to $1000 since that will cover 40,000 php. I have the ability to change it with online banking.

Chuck


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

bidrod said:


> I use BoA and have set my limit at $1500 but may lower it to $1000 since that will cover 40,000 php. I have the ability to change it with online banking.
> 
> Chuck


I thought the B of A in the Philippines was for corporate/business accounts only? Even churches use them to transmit funds in either direction. Only downside is that they charge a P200 service charge for every ATM transaction. We notice that on our withdrawal slip when withdrawing funds to help families with food or rent etc. Other than that their service works flawlessly.

Jet lag


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Jet Lag said:


> I thought the B of A in the Philippines was for corporate/business accounts only? Even churches use them to transmit funds in either direction. Only downside is that they charge a P200 service charge for every ATM transaction. We notice that on our withdrawal slip when withdrawing funds to help families with food or rent etc. Other than that their service works flawlessly.
> 
> Jet lag


My account with BoA is in the USA, it is my understanding also that BoA in Manila is for commercial/business only.

Chuck


----------



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

When I lived in Manila before, I used to pull p40k from my HSBC USA Savings account with an HSBC USA ATM card at the HSBC Philippine branch in Ortigas and I also was never charged a p200 fee.

Now if I used a USAA or other US bank ATM card, I do think I was charged p200.


----------



## pagbati (Apr 9, 2014)

fmartin_gila said:


> WOW that is some change from the norm. I am going to see if there are any in Iloilo where I can see if that is possible here. When I have had to make large purchases, I have had to make multiple withdrawals and that gets to be a pain in the butt. Fred


Fred, if you haven't already checked, I can tell you not to bother. At one time, we identified online, an 'HSBC Branch' in Iloilo. When we turned up at the exact location, no one knew what we were talking about. We spent a reasonable amount of time checking the area in case we'd got the address wrong, but to no avail. We got a fair bit of exercise that day, but not an HSBC ATM in sight. You're going to have to get used to spending less Fred


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

mabrouk said:


> Fred, if you haven't already checked, I can tell you not to bother. At one time, we identified online, an 'HSBC Branch' in Iloilo. When we turned up at the exact location, no one knew what we were talking about. We spent a reasonable amount of time checking the area in case we'd got the address wrong, but to no avail. We got a fair bit of exercise that day, but not an HSBC ATM in sight. You're going to have to get used to spending less Fred


I do spend quite a bit of time in the business part of Iloilo and I have never noticed a HSBC bank or logo or even any hint of such a facility. I normally stop at a couple favored PBI & BDO spots when I need some funds. I only had to do the multiple withdrawal thing when making a couple major purchases so it's not an everyday thing anyway. I just thought there might be a possibility as I know there are a couple HSBC branches in Cebu & felt it was worth looking around here. Thanks for your efforts.

Fred


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

For big purchases I use my credit card, since they do not charge a foreign service fee. I use it quite rarely, though.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Tukaram said:


> For big purchases I use my credit card, since they do not charge a foreign service fee. I use it quite rarely, though.


Never even gave it a thought. I've been totally debt free since 2001 when I made an early payoff on my last house in Arizona and so used to paying cash for every purchase I make(including vehicles) that I didn't even think of using my CC. The only thing I buy with CC is airfare and when purchasing something online and then it is paid off at first billing of the CC so I never pay a fee for using. I have my SS direct deposited to USAA and my CC is with them. I have it setup to automatically pay the CC from the Checking Account when due. Guess the CC would be useable here, I just never gave it a thought since my mind is so conditioned to thinking cash only. I might give it a try just to verify to myself that it will work here.

I seem to remember you mentioned you also use USAA, is your CC issued by them also??

Fred


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

I have an American Express from USAA but that is not widely accepted here. My card with the best benefits is a Master Card. I never carry a balance. Get the points, and pay it off each month


----------



## pijoe (Jul 21, 2015)

fmartin_gila said:


> Never even gave it a thought. I've been totally debt free since 2001 when I made an early payoff on my last house in Arizona and so used to paying cash for every purchase I make(including vehicles) that I didn't even think of using my CC. The only thing I buy with CC is airfare and when purchasing something online and then it is paid off at first billing of the CC so I never pay a fee for using. I have my SS direct deposited to USAA and my CC is with them. I have it setup to automatically pay the CC from the Checking Account when due. Guess the CC would be useable here, I just never gave it a thought since my mind is so conditioned to thinking cash only. I might give it a try just to verify to myself that it will work here.
> 
> I seem to remember you mentioned you also use USAA, is your CC issued by them also??
> 
> Fred


You might want to give them a call before you use it. I have been a NFCU customer for 30 years now and the past few years they will turn it off if they see an international purchase if I dont tell them I am traveling. Maybe it's just them but I wouldn't know because it is the only card we have.


----------

